# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Συμβουλές κατασκευής κλούβας κοκατίλ ( cockatiel )

## Αριστειδης

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα.
Για να αρχίσω με λενε Αριστείδη και είμαι 14.
Εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα ψάχνω και ενδιαφέρομαι για τους παπαγάλους και ιδιαίτερα τα κοκατιλ.Σκοπεύω να το αγοράσω μετά τον Δεκέμβρη ώστε να έχω μαζέψει αρκετά χρήματα. 
Όπως καταλάβατε και από το τίτλο θέλω να φτιάξω μια κλούβα όπου αρχικά θα στεγάσει ένα κοκατιλ και στην συνέχεια το ταίρι του οπότε θα έχει χώρισμα.Έχω είδη φτιάξει το σχέδιο όμως δεν ξέρω να ανεβάζω φώτο.Για να μην πολυλογώ το κλουβί θα έχει μήκος 1 μέτρο όπως και ύψος ενώ πλάτος 70 εκατοστά.
Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την κατασκευή όπως τι πλεγμα να χρισημοποιησω και πόσο στοιχίζει, από τι υλικό να φτιαξω το σκελετό εκτός ξύλου και πόσο κάνει , πως θα εφαρμόσω το πλέγμα στο σκελετό και η υδροδιαλιτη βαφή είναι σίγουρα ασφαλείς για τους παπαγάλους;;  ::  :: 
Ευχαριστώ ετών προτέρων

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας  Αριστείδη , και με το καλό να γίνεις και εσύ κοκατιλάκιας !!!! 
Δες κάποια χρήσιμα άρθρα για το είδος
*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας**Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!**Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*

*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel Genetics & Mutations)*

*Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel*

*Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel*


και συγκεκριμένα στο κομμάτι διαμονή το παρακάτω άρθρο θα σε καλύψει απόλυτα μιας και σε καθοδηγεί και σε συγκεκριμένα λινκ : 

*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*


Έχεις κάποιο σχέδιο στο μυαλό σου ? Αν θες δείξε μας φωτογραφία ! Για τα υλικά και για τιμές αυτών θα σου πουν παιδιά που έχουν κάνουν κάποια παρόμοια κατασκευή πρόσφατα ώστε να μην κάνω κάποιο λάθος !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!!! 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μάριε σε ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα τα άρθρα ήταν πολύ χρισημοποιησω παρόλο που τα έχω ξαναδιαβάσει όσο για τα τρία χ είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πρέπει να τα ξέρουμε και να τα σεβόμαστε.Χρόνο έχω άπλετο διότι εκτός του φροντιστήριο δεν έχω κάποια ιδιαίτερη ασχολία οπότε θα ήταν ευχαρίστηση μου να ασχολούμαι 2-3ωρες καθημερινά. Όσο για το χώρο θα είναι στο δωμάτιο μου δίπλα σε παράθυρο οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Τα χρήματα πιστεύω πως δεν είναι τόσα πολλά διότι ξαναείχα κατοικιδιο όπως χαμστερ που πιστεύω πως έχει πιο πολλά έξοδα.Κωνσταντίνα ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον απλά μπενω από κινητό και είναι κάπως δύσκολα γτ το δοκίμασα.Είναι η ίδια διαδικασία;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν από κινητό ακολουθούμε την ίδια διαδικασία ή αν είναι εφικτό εξαρχής να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία από κινητό :/ 

Χμμ, δεν θα έλεγα ότι τα χάμστερ είναι πιο "ακριβά" να τα έχεις από κοκατίλ. Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια έξοδα έχουν. Ένα καλό ευρύχωρο κλουβί, μπολάκια φαγητού και νερού, παιχνίδια, τροφές και λιχουδιές.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνα θα προσπαθήσω  ξανά και από υπολογιστή αλλά όχι σύντομα είναι όπως τα λες απλά το χαμστερ χρειάζεται επιπλέον πριονίδι - πελλετ 
Περιμένω και από τα άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ για τις τιμές και όλα τα λοιπά

----------


## Αριστειδης

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B9%CE%B1!!! Κάτι σαν αυτό θέλω να φτιάξω αλλά μεγαλυτερο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το κλουβί που έχει φτιάξει η Βίκυ είναι καταπληκτικό όντως !
Μεγαλύτερο ναι θα μπορούσες , αν θες δωσε του λίγο παραπάνω μήκος , το ύψος είναι οκ ! 
Άντε λοιπόν , καλά μαστορέματα και περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες !
Αν είδα για τιμές η Βικυ γράφει πάντως και για τα υλικά !!! 




> Χρησιμοποιήσαμε plexiglass γυρω απο το κλουβι(25 εκ.) για να μην βγαινουν εξω τα τσοφλια που πετανε τα πουλια κ τελικα εγινε πολυ ομορφο!
> Το κοστος κ για τα *2 κλουβια ειναι γυρω στα 140 ευρω*, με το δικο μου να κοστιζει λιγο παραπανω λογω του αλουμινιου!
> Αναλυτικα: 
> *-κουνελοσυρμα(7τ.μ.)=30ευρω, 
> -σιδερενιες βεργες(9μ.)=26ευρω, 
> -βεργες αλουμινιου(10μ.)=46ευρω,
> -plexiglass(1,50μx1μ, αναγκαστικα πηραμε αυτη τη διασταση γιατι δεν ειχε αλλη μικροτερη κ χρησιμοποιησαμε περιπου τα 2/3)=30ευρω, λοιπα εξοδα(βιδες, πριτσινια, τρυπανια, γωνίες, ταπες κτλ)=περιπου 10ευρω!
> *
> Το μεγεθος του κλουβιου ειναι 50x50x70, ενω μαζι με τα ποδαρακια το υψος φτανει τα 85εκ!
> Το δικο μου θα γινει ακριβως στις ιδιες διαστασεις, με τη μονη διαφορα οτι συνολικα θα εχει υψος 1μ!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι αλλά νομίζω πως το κουνελοσυρμα το γαλβανιζε οξιδωνεται πιο εύκολα  και είναι επικίνδυνο για τα πουλιά και ιδιαίτερα για τους παπαγάλους που έχουν την ταση να σκαρφαλώνουν στα κάγκελα, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος διότι δεν έχω σχετική εμπειρία.Από ότι έχω όμως δει οι περισσότεροι χρισημοποιηουν γαλβανιζε αντικείμενα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Εσύ  έχεις φτιάξει κάτι τετοιο.Άσχετο μπορώ να σου μιλάω στον ενικό.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Επιβάλλεται να μου μιλάς στο ενικό , μικρός είμαι ακόμα !!! χαχαχα xD
Εμ θα σου πω , εγώ έφτιαξα μια κλούβα για καναρίνια και μια για zebra Finch και είναι ανοξείδωτο και είναι ακόμα αθάνατο !
Η Βίκυ πάντως νομίζω πως το χρησιμοποιεί ακόμα - δεν θυμάμαι καλά αλλά πρόσφατα το είδε κάπου το μάτι μ  , και δεν έχει και κάποιο πρόβλημα ! 
Νομίζω ειναι οκ ! 
Αλλά καλό είναι να πάρεις το πιο ασφαλές που πιστεύεις , είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή !!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω έμειναν τώρα δύο απορίες τι υλικό να χρισημοποιησω για τον σκελετό, επειδή είναι λίγο μεγάλος μήπως να χρισημοποιησω μεγαλύτερους κοιλοδοκους και και πόσο μεγάλους και η δεύτερη πώς θα στερέωσε το πλέγμα πάνω στα σίδερα

----------


## Αριστειδης

http://rs571.pbsrc.com/albums/ss153/...cu.jpg~320x480 
Αυτή είναι πρόσοψη τα δύο κουτάκια κάτω είναι πόρτες για τροφή και τα πάνω κουτάκια είναι είσοδος έξοδος για τα πουλιά 
Τελικά την ανέβασα ύστερα από άπειρες προσπάθειες.  :Jumping0046:   :Jumping0046:   :Jumping0046:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κατάλαβα περίπου τι θες να κάνεις ! 
Η πρόοψη σου είναι καλή ! Τί πλάτος θες να δώσεις ?
Αν θες μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω τόσο με την μελέτη για τις διαστάσεις όσο και με το 3D σχέδιο !

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σχετικά με το πλάτος διάβασα πως πάνω από 60 εκατοστά δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά σκέφτομαι βατό κάνω 70 εκατοστά εσύ τι λες. 
Όσα για τα 3D σχέδια  :winky:  σίγουρα χρειάζομαι βοήθεια αν και έχω κάνει και τα πλαϊνά ωστόσο θέλω βελτιώσεις. 
Περίμενε και τις ανεβάζω

----------


## Αριστειδης

αυτή είναι η όψη του συρτάρια που θα μπουν δρόμοι

----------


## Αριστειδης

Και αυτή η μία πλάγια όψη με πόρτα για φωλιά

----------


## Αριστειδης



----------


## Αριστειδης

και αυτή η πάνω όψη που θα μπαίνει χώρισμα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κάποιος;;;  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Κάποιος;;;


Τα σχέδια πάντως στα ετοιμάζω , απλά έτυχαν πολλά πράγματα και τα άφησα λιγάκι!  
Απο εβδομάδα θα στα ανεβάσω !
θα προσπαθήσω να στα κάνω στο Autocad - Mechanical που κάνω τα Μηχανολογικά σχέδια ! 
Θα τα ανεβάσω εδώ με φωτογραφίες να τα σχολιάσουμε!  
Επειδή δεν πολύ κατάλαβα κάποια πράγματα πιυ έχεις παραπάνω , πες μου τα εξής :
Ύψος κλούβας , ύψος κλούβας με τα πόδια μαζί , πλάτος κλούβας , μήκος κλούβας , πόσες πόρτες θες και αν θες να έχεις και συρτάρι !!! 
Τα υπόλοιπα θα στα φτιάξω , γιατί κάποιες διαστάσεις που έβαλες  , στατικά δεν θα είναι καλές  :winky:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ύψος χωρίς τα πόδια είναι ένα μέτρο, με τα πόδια ενάμιση μέτρο, μήκος ενα μέτρο, πλάτος 70 εκατοστά ναι θα έχει συρταρι και λέω να έχει 2 βασικές πόρτες για την τροφή άλλες δύο μια για φωλιά και σκέφτομαι η 1ια πλάγια όψη να ανοίγει τελείως για εύκολο καθαρισμό.Μάριε συγγνώμη που βιάζομαι και δεν ξέρω και γιατί ούτως ή άλλως έχουμε άπλετο χρόνο και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχέδια

----------


## Αριστειδης

Λοιπόν Μάριε το σύνολικο ύψος της κλούβα είναι 1,5 μέτρα μαζί με τα πόδια που είναι 0,5 μέτρα ενώ η κλούβα χωρίς τα πόδια είναι 1 μέτρο, μήκος 1 μέτρο ενώ πλάτος 70 εκατοστά . Θα έχει δύο πόρτες όπου θα μπαινοβγαινουν τα πουλάκια άλλες δύο για να παρέχω τροφή και νερό και λέω αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να ανοίγει όλη η μία πλάγια πλευρά ώστε να γίνεται εύκολα ο καθαρισμός. Σίγουρα θα έχει ταψάκι και σχάρα

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Λοιπόν Μάριε :
> *1) σύνολικο ύψος της κλούβα είναι 1,5 μέτρα* μαζί με
> * 2)* *τα πόδια θα είναι 0,5 μέτρα* ενώ 
> *3)* *η κλούβα χωρίς τα πόδια είναι 1 μέτρο*, μήκος 1 μέτρο ενώ* 
> 4) πλάτος 70 εκατοστά* . 
> Θα έχει δύο πόρτες όπου θα μπαινοβγαινουν τα πουλάκια     άλλες δύο για να παρέχω τροφή και νερό και λέω αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να ανοίγει όλη η μία πλάγια πλευρά ώστε να γίνεται εύκολα ο καθαρισμός. Σίγουρα θα έχει ταψάκι και σχάρα



Το κλουβί το σχεδίασα σε 3D διάσταση τελείως όμως ερασιτεχνικά (ελεύθερο σχέδιο) μιας και το AutoCad Mechanical που χρησιμοποιώ για τα Μηχανολογικά σχέδια ήταν αρκετά χρονοβόρο ! 
Αυτά που θέλω να στα δείξω στα δείχνω , απλά η διαφορά θα ήταν να είναι λίγο πιο "στημένα" με ακριβείς γωνίες ! 
Μια χαρά όμως πήγε ! 
Οι διαστάσεις που θα δεις είναι οι βασικές και είναι αυτές που μου αναφέρεις παραπάνω ,με εξαίρεση τις δύο πόρτες οι οποίες θα γίνουν 40 x 20 cm (ΥxM) !
Επίσης , θα δεις ότι δεξιά η μία πόρτα δεν είναι με μπλέ ! 
Το μαύρο κομμάτι είναι ο σκελετός ο οποίος θα είναι ένα με το όλο κλουβί , και αριστερά είναι η πόρτα (διαφορετικός σκελετός ) την έκανα χρώμα μπλε και οι μεντεσέδες είναι οι κίτρινοι !
Συνολικά υπολογίζω πως θα χρειαστείς :

1) περίπου 7 μέτρα πλέγμα ανοξείδωτο 
2) το υλικό που θα γίνει ο σκελετός (πες μου ποιο υλικό για να σου πω περίπου τα μέτρα και τί υλικά επιπλέον πιθανόν να χρειαστείς)
3) τέσσερις μεντεσέδες
4) μερικές βίδες για τους μεντεσέδες

Τα υλικά για τον σκελετό θα μπορούσαν να είναι ξύλο, dexion , ράβδοι σιδήρου ή αλουμινίου !

Προσπάθησα να το κάνω όσο πιο εύκολα ώστε να καταλάβετε τι ήθελα να δείξω και πως θα είναι ωραίο να γίνει !
έκανα δύο σχέδια , δες το γιατί :

*Α Σχέδιο :
*
χωρίς την βάση  για να κάτσει το συρτάρι (μην κάνεις οδηγούς) , μόνο με την σχάρα :



*Β Σχεδιο :
*
με την βάση για να κάτσουν τα ταψιά 






Οι διαστάσεις είναι σε mm (έτσι γίνονται στα σχέδια) , για μετατροπή σε εκατοστά απλά να διαιρείς με το 10 . Πχ. τα 1000mm είναι 100 cm !

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ευχαριστω παρα πάρα πάρα πάρα  πολύ Μάριε η κατάσκευη μάλλον θα την φτιάξω από ράβδους  σιδήρου αλλά δεν ξερωω ποτε θα αρχίσει η  κατασκευή γτ με όλα αυτά που γίνονται λίγο δύσκολο να είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια μου αλλά πιστεύω μέχρι τον ερχόμενο  Δεκέμβρη θα το φτιάξω. Τώρα σχετικά με το πλέγμα είδα τιμές και ήταν λίγο τσιμπημένες και γι' αυτό μάλλον θα γίνουν γαλβανιζε.Τώρα ένα άλλο θέμα που με απασχολεί,ψάχνοντας στο υπέροχο φόρουμ μας είδα ότι 
  για να να βάψω επίφανειες γαλβανιζε πρέπει να το περάσω με αστάρι,λες να είναι τοξικό για τους παπαγάλους. Και αν μπορείς να μου πεις στο περίπου πόσο θα κοστίσουν τα υλικά αν ξέρεις.

Σας κούρασα συγνώμη

----------


## Αριστειδης

Α και κάτι άλλο τώρα πόσο καινο λες να έχει ανάμεσα στο κλουβί και τις βεργες που θα είναι για το ταψί.Τους οδηγούς θα τους βιδώσω στις κάθετες βεργες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άρα είπαμε χαλβανιζέ σύρμα , ράβδους σιδήρου (θα δω αν το dexion είναι πιο φθηνό) !!! Κάτι άλλο ?
Σκεφτηκες για το dexion ??
Δες εδώ αυτό το θέμα ! 
*Κατασκευή κλούβας για παπαγάλο με ράφι dexion*Θα ψάξω να σου πω αν είναι πιο ακριβά , αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ πιο εύκολο !!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μάριε για τα ντεξιον έχω δει μέσω ε σοπ σε γνωστό πολυκαταστημα και ο σκελετός αλλά ειδικά τα ράφια πιστεύω ήταν λίγο ακριβότερα από τον προυπολογισμο που έκανα.Ας πούμε στην πόλη μου ένα κατάστημα που ρώτησα πουλάει γαλβανιζε βεργες ( δεν είχε σιδήρου)  5 μέτρα βέργα 6 ευρώ οπότε θα μου βγει φθηνότερα με αυτά αλλά θα έχω πρόβλημα με αυτό το υλικό;;; ( πάχους 2 εκατοστών νομίζω) Σχετικά με το βάψιμο χρειάζεστε αστάρι έτσι,  αλλά δεν ξέρω αν  υπάρχει οικολογικό.  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναί όντως βγαίνει πολύ οικονομικά , οπότε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη οι βέργες !
Για το αστάρι που το διάβασες ? Η Βίκυ τα είχε βάψει στην κατασκευή της ?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Η Βίκυ δεν είχε βάψει το κουνελοσυρμα στην κατασκευή της .Και για να το βάψω θέλει και λίγο τρίψιμο με γυαλοχαρτο δύσκολη δουλειά,με τροχαδακι γίνετε;Ναι Μάριε σίγουρα βεργες βγαίνει πάμφθηνα μετά  :winky:  .Αλλά δεν μου είπες πόσο καινο να αφήσω ανάμεσα στον πάτο και το ταψάκι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει λόγος για βάψιμο αφού θα είναι εντός σπιτιού !
Βέβαια δεν έχω και ιδέα , αλλά εγώ δεν νομίζω να το έβαφα !!!
Αν θες πα΄ρε ένα οικολογικό σπρέι άσπρο και πέρνα τα κάγκελά !!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ.Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε για τις συμβουλές τώρα μένει να αγοράσω τα υλικά και να αρχίσω την κατασκευή.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία !
Απλά θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ! 
Έχεις σκεφτεί πως θα γίνει το από κάτι , το "συρτάρι" ?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Από τι υλικό η πώς θα το φτιάξω.Αν είναι για υλικό θα το φτιάξω από φύλλο αλουμινίου.Αν είναι το πώς κάτι έχω σκεφτεί 
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------

